# Ouverture d'Icloud sur PC: Authentification requise



## JCD+ (2 Mai 2019)

Bonjour, depuis quelques jours, au démarrage d'Icloud, cette fenêtre s'ouvre:







Je suis obligé de cliquer sur annuler... Comment empêcher cet affichage... 
Merci d'avance pour votre vaide


----------

